# 'till we meet again, my best friend.



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Tomorrow our family dog is going to cross the bridge. He's in rough shape tonight. My whole self hurts. I know he'll be in a better place tomorrow.

He's not a GSD, but a chocolate lab. I don't think I'll ever own another - no one could fill his shoes. He's been my best friend since I was 14.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry- this has been such a rough week with so many losses. Your boy looks like such a sweetheart. Right now he's trusting you to do the best for him and he knows you will.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm crying right now he looks like my chocolate lab Henry who is 8. Labs are special dogs, goofy, loving, smart, and cuddly. I know you will miss him, but he'll be free from whatever is hurting him now


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Aaaaw, I have tears in my eyes looking at him. I'm so sorry. Just know he'll be pain free and in a good place. It's so hard when we lose a member of the family.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Drove 40 all the way to the vet so that he could stick his nose out the window for a long time. He could barley stand up. He fell asleep with one family member holding his head and another hugging him around the middle. We buried him in the garden right next to his favorite cucumber bush (we always plant one just for him because he likes to steal them right off the vine). He was old with hip problems and a dozen tumors. Poor baby. I will never, ever forget him.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

So sorry for your loss; always a tough decision, but one made with lots of love.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

So so sorry for your loss, we all know and understand the empty space in your heart right now ... God Bless !


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry about your loss. when you get
another dog you're not filling in the Labs shoes, you're
not replacing your Lab and you're not replacing
his place with you. you're simply getting another dog.



Minnieski;1898541
He's not a GSD said:


> http://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu327/minnieski/MothersDay2007005.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry. We also have a chocolate lab, Loki.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

So sorry, I know how hard it is to have to go thru this. You made the right choice and you were there with him until the end. Run free little one!


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

All of us - at least most of us - have been there, not that it helps that much. But I know it is so incredibly difficult. Each time I read another thread here, I cry.

But we do heal. In time. So very sorry for your loss of your best friend. RIP beautiful chocolate lab :rip:


----------

